# Dos Fenster schließt immer



## Nebukatnezzar (28. September 2003)

Habe nur ein kleines Problem mit meinen Dos-fenstern in Windows XP Prof. Und zwar wenn ich ein Programm ausführe welches in dos ausgeführt wird und mir eignetlich am ende eine Auswertung anzeigen sollte schließt das dos-fenster so schnell dass ich nichts erkennen kann. 

Ich denke dass es da vielleicht irgendeine automatische funktion in Windows XP gibt die dos fenster schließt wenn die prozesse in diesen fenstern beendet sind. Wenn meine Vermutung richtig ist kann man das irgendwie deaktivieren?
Wenn sie falsch ist an was kann es dann liegen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. September 2003)

Servus!

Versuchs doch mal mit:

cmd /K Konsolenprogramm.exe ...

danach dürfte das DOS Fenster so lange offen bleiben, bis du eine Taste drückst ...

Gruß Tom


----------

